# Cutter's M3 wait list



## Tucker74 (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi Jon,

Is your M3 wait list still closed? If not, what is the approximate wait time for delivery? I submitted the same question via your website but have yet to get a response. I'm thinking about ordering an oxford green/cinnamon coupe. 

BTW, do you have any pictures of an oxford green 3-series? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

why not pics of the real thing?


----------



## Tucker74 (Dec 29, 2001)

perfect, thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dear Tucker,

To make a long story short, we are no longer taking 
additional deposits (M3 Coupes) until we make some 
significant headway on our waiting list.

The current wait is close to a year, because we
aren't charging over MSRP as are most of our
competitors...

Our M3 Convertible list is much shorter if
you might be willing to consider one of those...


Please let us know...

Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## Tucker74 (Dec 29, 2001)

That's too bad 

Already have a little convertible in the garage (boxster), so coupe only for me. thx for responding.


----------

